

Single Entrepreneur looking for love? We launch StartupDating - kateho
http://startupcafe.co.uk/2011/04/01/looking-for-love-startupcafe-launches-startupdating/

======
jdp23
“Would I rather date someone for a personal connection, or a business
connection? One will take time away from my startup, and the other will bring
valuable resources to it. The answer is quite obvious really.”

------
mindcrime
Now there's one obvious AFD gag that should probably actually be made real!

~~~
netmau5
We're actually working on this at Sparkmuse. We call it Matchmuse, an
e-harmony for cofounders. I'm actually glad this one was a joke, but it
doesn't matter because ours will rock! Matchmuse generates introductions to
other cofounders in our 1000+ member community based on multiple dimensions of
compatibility (sounds familiar doesn't it?). Our goal is to help
entrepreneurs, especially those outside of the valley, form their own core
groups.

edit: If anyone here who would be interested in using it, we'd love to hear
from you~

------
pdenya
The best thing about this site was this link in the comments:
<http://www.techcofounder.com/>

